# Are there any IBS shopping "Apps" for PC users?



## ButtAches404 (Jan 27, 2017)

I like to know if there are any IBS shopping "Apps" for PC users?

Yes, I know about the "ShopWell App" that can be found here: http://www.shopwell.com

But that's for smartphone users. I'm interested in something similar that can be used on PCs & laptops. Free or low cost would be great. Buying fresh foods isn't a problem. You just go off a list.

It's the prepackaged foods that those with IBS need help with.

I tested the "ShopWell" App on my PC using BlueStacks already. It seems like a promising solution. But using it in that way is very limited, and will take endless hours to use effectively.

From what I saw, it's a very good idea.

If there was a program like that designed for PCs it would help a lot.

Think how easy it would be to scan or type in the UPC codes off the grocery store products you buy after each trip. Then having the program determine which products you should stick with, limit, or avoid.

This program would also offer suggestions for replacement healthier options for you to purchase. You could then print out a list of the healthier foods.

The "ShopWell App" offered settings for various food restrictions: low FODMAPS, gluten free, diabetic, weight loss, etc. Those settings make it a very good option.

Does anyone know of a similar IBS shopping Apps or program for PC users?


----------

